# Nouveaux thèmes Snow Leopard?



## Climaxxx (22 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je début un peu dans Mac et compagnie étant donné que ça fait une semaine que je suis dessus, après avoir cherché à gauche à droite, si j'ai bien compris, il n'est pas possible pour l'instant, de trouver ou de créer des thèmes avec Themepark ou autre car ils ne sont pas encore compatibles avec MAC OS Leopard?

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer un peu là-dessus?


Merci beaucoup!

Bonne soirée!


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2010)

Tu avais magnifique (UNIQUEMENT sous Leopard) mais depuis le passage à SL le site est à priori fermé.

Tu peux le télécharger là, mais tu pourras pas en faire grand chose.


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Je te remercie 

(Donc en gros je dois juste patienter... )

Bonne journée!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Si il y'en a quelques uns sur DeviantArt ou MacThemes à toi de chercher.


----------

